# New Yak - Final Tests



## Fishmatics (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi AKFF Members

Herewith Photo's of New Yak going through final testing during a fishing competition in Mozambique. As I get more information I will post the details.

IMHO - looks awesome

Regards
Andrew


----------



## Fishmatics (Feb 9, 2006)

2nd Photo


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQrTlmEAABLfgAASQCUACIAGEAAu796gIAB1DVPTTRPUNGmmgNpBqn6mghppp6ho000EBzUEEvM/Ilc16bVzYH2dKiI7fvZrFBuDK0wmTFD2kKot1moDtiD6LXMzSKaiziyebWDczkVxEdxkKHUgcF6kMWP4u5IpwoSAVpyzCA==


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Andrew it certainly looks the goods if you are able to be competitive on the Aussie market


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2006)

Looking good Andrew...... 8)

Everything went well with testing?


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Andrew, they are looking sweet. Can't wait and March will seem to take forever to come around I think.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Andrew
Very nice. Well done. What is the maximum load that she'll carry?


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

I called in to see Andrew today and he was telling me that over 20 (I think he said 20?) yakanglers competed in the comp. 4 of the new yaks competed taking out 3 of the top 4 places. We didnt get to talk long enough for me to find out anymore details including when they should hit our shores. Im sure he will correct any of the above info when he is next online, and hopefully have more info on their arrival. He did mention that the new yaks were able to travel further and faster than the other entrants in the time allocated.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Andrew, just had a thought on the name. Your current ski is the Stealth-X, what about the 'Stealth-Aus'?


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

YE HAH where do I get me one, lookin the goods Andrew shame you don't
fish anymore HEHEHE . FB


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Brad, you up for an early morning fish down around the creeks of the Coomera on Sunday if the rain holds off? Andrew cant make it, as you know :wink: .


----------



## Fishmatics (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi DGax65

Carrying capapcity - 200kg + angler (max 140kg).

Hi Red/Shoey

Comp results: 1, 2 and 4 for Team Stealth. Total amount of competitors 35

Comp Type: Species - Multiply your total catch weight by the number of species you have caught.

The main reason for these excellent results - Brett and team could cover more ground than competitors and therefore fish more water - result more fish!

Regards
Andrew


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Shoey, Andrew advised me the other day that presently his first shipment will arrive in March which was the reason for my hanging out for March comment in my above post. He also mentioned he may airfreight in a couple of examples prior to that.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Fishmatics (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Scott

Demo model will be shipped within 2 weeks for trials and demo's

Regards
Andrew


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Andrew
Is there any chance that you will have a distributor in the U.S.?


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Andrew 
Top looking yak l'm impressed,    
Can't wait to see one in the fesh.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Andrew, don't want to look at one mate, I want to own one. Thats why I am hanging until March. To paraphrase Big Kev, I'm excited.

What colours are going to be available mate as I want to call shotgun on my pick of colour from the shipment?


----------



## Fishmatics (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Scott
Colours can be custom ordered prior to manufacture. I recall you mentioned you wanted a blue underside!
Regards
Andrew


----------



## Dawnchaser (Oct 2, 2006)

Andrew,

Bloody sleek looking machine!!! 

Dare say it will speed (slice) through the chop.

Am keen to hear about current test results and would love to personally trial out when it hits our shores.

Can you PM anticipated cost??

Rgds,
Michael


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Geez Andrew, I reckon you've hit the nail flush on the head. What a cracking looking yak. Did the test paddlers size up any downsides when they put it through it's paces? :?:


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Am i right in thinking this is the yak you have designed Fishmatics?
What is it going to cost? because it looks like one sweet yak mate.


----------

